# Which CO2 Regulator you use?



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello, 

I am planning to move to the Pressurized CO2. Since there are many options from cheap to super expensive when it comes to the regulator. 
I need help choosing a reliable regulator. I like to know whats everyone using for their co2 setup. 

Please help me to take my tanks to the next level. 

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the Miwaukee 957 many times and never had problems with them. If you're looking for a step up from there, I would suggest the Fassco/Taprite regulator that J&L sells.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Matheson 3810 two stage regulator for my home tank. I also use taprite, simgo and aquatek for my client.


----------

